# any other musicians on here



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

?
I play bass, guitar, drums (and program a mean drum too)
I run sonar 6 on a modest computer set up.
It would be cool to collaborate on a song or something (halloweenie style)
I can find some samples of some of my stuff if anyone is interested


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah, I play the drums. Been playing for about 5 years now.


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

I play a pretty mean guitar hero...does that count?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I've played electric and acoustic guitar for about 3 years.
Teaching myself.
Still can't play anymore than the first two measures of Barracuda!

I do impress my 6 year old though!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i played the trumpet a while back,played around with other instruments too,just enough to get a sound check. i used to do sound & lights for bands and did some djing


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I play Bass, Violin, Drums, Guitar, and Going to work on cello


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I play acoustic guitar................poorly.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I play the trumpet, (well, used to ), and 5 string bluegrass banjo and some guitar. A little keyboard too.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

I've been playing the drums since I was in the 4th grade..lol I still tap and practice havent really played a set in about 5 years since my last band broke up. Looking to start playing again though. :jol:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

I play the organ and piano.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

sweet!
guitar hero counts, that game pisses me off. I saw a little kid on you tube blow through it.

any one interested in making some sort of music? Halloweenie style of course.

it should be pretty easy if using mp3's or wavs in a DAW. I have always wanted to try something like this. let me know.


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

ithurt said:


> ?
> I play bass, guitar, drums (and program a mean drum too)
> I run sonar 6 on a modest computer set up.
> It would be cool to collaborate on a song or something (halloweenie style)
> I can find some samples of some of my stuff if anyone is interested


I've been playing the piano for about 19 years now...since I was 7...I've got a bunch of synthesizers and keyboards...a home recording studio...and I already know how to collaborate over the internet...


----------



## LRB ScareCrow (Oct 22, 2007)

ithurt said:


> sweet!
> guitar hero counts, that game pisses me off. I saw a little kid on you tube blow through it.
> 
> any one interested in making some sort of music? Halloweenie style of course.
> ...


My friend and I did a Halloween song last year...collaborated online a bit...you can hear it at www.myspace.com/radioplayermusic. "This Halloween"


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

sweeet song! 
i liked it. The keyboard part was cool. The vocals on All I Can Do kind of reminded me of They Might Be Giants (I am kinda old )
heres the link to one of my more pop type songs, the bridge is the best part I think. (not halloween related though) the Halloween stuff is in the works.

http://www.myspace.com/theclevernessof


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

here is another song I did for my friends online comic book (that would explain the weird sound fx) 
http://soundclick.com/share?songid=1132754


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Been playing all types of guitars for about 20 or so years....crap I feel old now...


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I've been playing guitar for about 20 years. I was pretty decent once upon a time. Working for a living has destroyed my hands.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

working for a living has destroyed my soul


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

I should state the obvious, I am thankful I can work and that it affords me some extra money to do a few things I enjoy. I just hate being around places where the only thing on everybody mind is money. I just don't think that way. I show someone some cool prop I built and they say "hey neat, but does it make you any money"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I've played drums since age 11. I also play bagpipes. Competed in solos and band contersts for several years, and now just for enjoyment or hired occassions like weddings, funerals, etc..


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

Drums, Guitar, Bass, a bit of Keyboard, gonna learn some Flute from sister,and I wanna learn how to DJ scratch and sample


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I played guitar when I was in high school and some years later, then switched to bass. I was in a few bands that actually made some money on weekends. We jammed Mtv eighties style, even through the nineties. Then I got bit by the Halloween bug. Add in a demanding job, a wife and two kids and I couldn't find time for everything. I had to give something up. As much as I loved jamming, I loved my family...and Halloween...more.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah married life is not conducive to a gigging musician. I used to get home at 3 or 4 am after a show sometimes, add that with band practice 3 times a week. She didn't like it much. One of the only girls that I had ever met that wasn't impressed with my being a musician (the reason most of us started)

Man-o-man I do love the bagpipes, they just make me all relaxed and homey, and sort of violent at the same time.

There are alot of us on here lets make some cool scary music.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I met some of the guys from Midnight Syndicate at GENCON last week. they have a movie coming out. I was told SYN-JIN SMYTH ran out of cash and has been canceled.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

There was a time this whole board was devoted to a band. 
Ah, the old days.
That band was pretty much always looking for a drummer too.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

RAXL said:


> There was a time this whole board was devoted to a band.
> Ah, the old days.
> That band was pretty much always looking for a drummer too.


Spinal Tap???? 

Anywho, just thought I would share this link. you can join up over the net for real time virtual jam sessions.It's still in beta version, but looks to be promising.
http://jamnow.com


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I play the radio! I'm pretty good at it too.


----------



## englundisgod (Jul 3, 2008)

Ive been playing guitar for 2-3 years ive got a strat rip off I started with

recently got a Jackson KVX 10

I play on a ****ty no name amp, with a DOD death metal distortion pedal
Ibanez weeping demon wah pedal

- Aaron


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

RAXL said:


> There was a time this whole board was devoted to a band.
> Ah, the old days.
> That band was pretty much always looking for a drummer too.


what you talkin about willis?

Thanks for the link, I will check it out.

I am not so much into jamming I am more into writing songs.
I know, I know sometimes cool stuff comes out of jams, but arranging is way more fun to me.


----------

